# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK HOT SEAT- Exclusive Live online Interview with Director LEO THADEUS

## Rohith

*FK PROUDLY PRESENTS 

FK HOT SEAT- Exclusive Live online Interview with Director Leo Thadevoos

Director of the movie "Payyans" & "Pachamarathanalil"*

----------


## Bunny

*Hai Sir....

My Questions

* Pachamarathanalil & Payyans...2 Filmsineyum Oru Sada Preshakan enna Nilayil Leo Engane Vilayirunthunnu...?

* Tangalude Future Projects...?


*

----------


## abcdmachan

*Hi , All the Best for Payyans........
My Questions:
1. Y u chose Jayasurya as the Hero and Anjali as the Heroine of 'Payyans' ???
2. Are u Satisfied with their performance????
.*

----------


## Saathan

Payyans enna padam Jayasurya enna nadane manassil kandu thudangiya padam aano?

Forumkeralam thil munpu visit cheythittundo? ini active member akan thalppryam undo?

----------


## KHILADI

Malayalathil Jayasuryaku chernna nadikal ullappol enthinaanu Anjaliye nayika akiyathu..

Avarude stillsil Anjalikku Jayasuryayekkal prayam thonnikunnu...

Padathil ithine sambandhichu valla dialogum undo?Just as clarification!



.

----------


## KHILADI

Who do you think best in Mohan Lal and Mammootty?Expecting a clear answer :Very Happy: 

Next project ethaanu?

----------


## Devarajaprathapavarma

Payyans enna chithram kaanan pokunna prekshakarodu enthanu parayan ullathu..?

----------


## abcdmachan

3. Wat is the Theme of 'Payyans'
4. Share a striking Incident From the Set of Payyans...

----------


## appoos

oru roopa vilayulla theeppettikkum 50 paisa vilayulla choclate num vare 

kodikal mudakki parasyam cheyyunnu...

pakshe kodikal muthalmudakkulla 50 roopa ticket janangalekkondu 

eduppikkenda malayala cinema industry yil maathram parasyathinu vilakkukal..

 ithu marketing ne doshamayi baadhikkum ennu abhiprayamundo..?




.

----------


## KHILADI

Other language especially English movies remake cheyyunnahtine kurichu enthanu abhiprayam?




.

----------


## Kashinathan

Payyans oru full comedy film aano?

----------


## Kashinathan

Ithinte budjet ethrane

----------


## kurupchettan

script and direction oru vyakthi thanne cheyyunnathano kooduthal nallathu..?

script ezhuthulla aalude concept vere oral direct cheyyumbol maarippokan chance ille...?

enthanu thankalude abhiprayam...

----------


## kurupchettan

Nalla cinemala undakunnilla enna parathi eppozhum kelkkam.. aaranu ithinu utharavadi..., abhinethakkalo.. samvidhayakaro, producermaro, atho prekshakaro..?

----------


## appoos

Nalla cinemakale support cheyyan theatre udamakal thayyarakunnilla 

ennu kettittundu.... ithu shariyano..?

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> *Hai Sir....
> 
> My Questions
> 
> * Pachamarathanalil & Payyans...2 Filmsineyum Oru Sada Preshakan enna Nilayil Leo Engane Vilayirunthunnu...?
> 
> * Tangalude Future Projects...?
> 
> 
> ...


*Pachamarathanalil was a serious story and i followed a serious narration for the same. But payyan even though it is a serious story but treatment is very simple and vibrant...*

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> *Hai Sir....
> 
> My Questions
> 
> * Pachamarathanalil & Payyans...2 Filmsineyum Oru Sada Preshakan enna Nilayil Leo Engane Vilayirunthunnu...?
> 
> * Tangalude Future Projects...?
> 
> 
> *


future projects working on...

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> *Hi , All the Best for Payyans........
> My Questions:
> 1. Y u chose Jayasurya as the Hero and Anjali as the Heroine of 'Payyans' ???
> 2. Are u Satisfied with their performance????
> .*


Actually my character josy (jayasurya) is a very naughty and loose character with a comedy note .. and jayasurya done a wonderful job in the movie

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Payyans enna padam Jayasurya enna nadane manassil kandu thudangiya padam aano?
> 
> Forumkeralam thil munpu visit cheythittundo? ini active member akan thalppryam undo?


No i ve done the script first then i approached for an actor.

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Malayalathil Jayasuryaku chernna nadikal ullappol enthinaanu Anjaliye nayika akiyathu..
> 
> Avarude stillsil Anjalikku Jayasuryayekkal prayam thonnikunnu...
> 
> Padathil ithine sambandhichu valla dialogum undo?Just as clarification!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually this is not a love story. So the importance of the character Anjali is a supporter of the story. Regarding age .... no comments

----------


## Devarajaprathapavarma

Payyans enna chithrathiloode thankal nalkan undeshikkunna sandehsm enthu..?

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Who do you think best in Mohan Lal and Mammootty?Expecting a clear answer
> 
> Next project ethaanu?


I m surprised why u people comparing them.

----------


## appoos

ezhuthukar innu tharangalkku vendi katha undakkukayanu ennu parayunnunnundu...

innathe cinemakalude nilavarathakarchaykku athano kaaranam..?

----------


## ClubAns

*Dear* *Leo**,*
*
Welocme To FK.....

**All the Best for Payyans.........*
*
My Question........

Ithuvare Story-yumaayi nammude ethenkilum Super Stars-ne sameepichittundo...??

Undenkil aare..enthaayirunnu avarude response......??

Super Stars-um aayi ethenkilum project manassil undo?
*

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Payyans enna chithram kaanan pokunna prekshakarodu enthanu parayan ullathu..?


This is a constructive and very positive film. And i m sure after watching this movie it will make you to understand how wonderful is our parents

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Other language especially English movies remake cheyyunnahtine kurichu enthanu abhiprayam?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It depends on director. A true artist can't do such things .Every artists like identity those who don't have clear vision on their purpose and creativity will go behind such things.

----------


## Samachayan

Sir, welcome to FK..
R u heard abt Forumkeralam before?

----------


## Leader

Dear Mr. Leo,

If I say , Superstars are a menace than saviour in current malayalam industry, would you agree with me??

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> oru roopa vilayulla theeppettikkum 50 paisa vilayulla choclate num vare 
> 
> kodikal mudakki parasyam cheyyunnu...
> 
> pakshe kodikal muthalmudakkulla 50 roopa ticket janangalekkondu 
> 
> eduppikkenda malayala cinema industry yil maathram parasyathinu vilakkukal..
> 
>  ithu marketing ne doshamayi baadhikkum ennu abhiprayamundo..?
> ...


You are very true. I think in malayalacinema we don't have trained marketing people like bollywood film industry. we need more professional people then things will change

----------


## ClubAns

*Hi,

Sreenivasan-e pole ulla oru actorude saannidyam undayittum thankalude munchithramaaya* *Pachamarathanalil vendethra shredikkapedathe poyathu enthukondu.....??


Athil ninnulla enthu change aakum njangal thankalil ninnum Payyans-il  pretheekshikkendathu....??

*

----------


## Aromal

chila abhinethakkal  script il idpedukayum thiruthalukal varuthan nirbandhikkumennum kettittundu...

thankalkku angane anubhavam undo...? undayal enthakum nilapadu....?

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> 3. Wat is the Theme of 'Payyans'
> 4. Share a striking Incident From the Set of Payyans...


In short the theme is relationship between parents and children. We are extracting the element of love

----------


## Aromal

other language movies prathyekichu tamil films nte kadannukayattam

malayala cinemaye baadhikkunnundo...?

----------


## bhat

'pachamarathanal' ninnu 'payyans'il ethi nilkkumbol orusamvidhayakan enna reethiyil thangal etratholam valarnnittundu,onnu swayam vilayiruthamo????

----------


## Saathan

Josy enna character cheyan Jayasurya allathe vere arokke thagalude manassil vannu?

----------


## chandru

> It depends on director. A true artist can't do such things .Every artists like identity those who don't have clear vision on their purpose and creativity will go behind such things.


u mean directors like Priyandarsan lack creativity and vision??? :Biggrin: 

keep ur fingures crossed Leo bhai..reliable report on Payyans will be here in few hours! all the best

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Payyans oru full comedy film aano?


we cant say it is a comedy film. i treated this picture with comedy and emotional sequences.

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Ithinte budjet ethrane


sorry thats secret

----------


## PARAMU

Sir, why you didint select a malayali heroine?

----------


## PARAMU

Is this film for a youth ? or for the complete audience?

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> script and direction oru vyakthi thanne cheyyunnathano kooduthal nallathu..?
> 
> script ezhuthulla aalude concept vere oral direct cheyyumbol maarippokan chance ille...?
> 
> enthanu thankalude abhiprayam...


My personal opinion is when we do a film it is absolutely directors choice and his point of view. If so it is better that write the script by director.

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Nalla cinemala undakunnilla enna parathi eppozhum kelkkam.. aaranu ithinu utharavadi..., abhinethakkalo.. samvidhayakaro, producermaro, atho prekshakaro..?


Nalla cinema undakanamengil e paranjavarellam support cheyyanam. Athinupari it is important that writers and directors must seriously take an intiative to make toching scripts and movies

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Nalla cinemakale support cheyyan theatre udamakal thayyarakunnilla 
> 
> ennu kettittundu.... ithu shariyano..?


Ethu kalakalangalayulla prashanamanu... kalayum business um thammilulla fight.. i think we can only fight with astounding movies

----------


## Aromal

samvidhayakar aakan aagrahikkunna niravadhi cheruppakkar forumkeralam members aanu..

avarkku nalkanulla updesham enthanu..?

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> Payyans enna chithrathiloode thankal nalkan undeshikkunna sandehsm enthu..?


As i mentioned here before it is a hard core relation ship story between parents and children

----------


## Leo Thadevoos

> chila abhinethakkal  script il idpedukayum thiruthalukal varuthan nirbandhikkumennum kettittundu...
> 
> thankalkku angane anubhavam undo...? undayal enthakum nilapadu....?


thiruthalukkal constructive aayal nannu. Athu selfish motivilayal very bad. Enikku agree cheyyan pattatha karyangal njan accept cheyyilla

----------


## Shivettan

Sathyam parayukayanenkil, ee movie kku nalla oru pre release hype or curiosity undakkan kazhinjuttundo ennu samshayam undu....
stills posters ellam oru thanuppan mattil aayurnnu...

oru prekshakan enna nilakku eneke thonniya karyam aanu parayunnathu...

catchy aaya posters,ads,trailors onnum kandillla..

adutha chithrathil thangal ee kuravukal pariharikkum ennu pratheekshikkunnu...

----------


## Shivettan

oru superstar padam cheyyan plan undo?..
undenkil enganathe chithram aanu manassil?...
a pakka commercial entertainer or bhramaram,paleri manikyam,pranchi okke pole  superstars nu challenging aayittulla subject?...

----------


## Aromal

Release day yil thirakkukalkku idayilum Forumkeralam membersinodoppam 

kurachu samayam chilavazhikkan ethiyathil Forumkeralam members nte Nandi...

----------

